# Cabela's MDL broadhead target



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

After having shot up my poorly redesigned Morrel Yellowjacket BH target I searched Cabela's for something new. I had heard of American Whitetail targets here on AT. And the Cabela's MDL looked to be made by them. Seeing them there, they were on sale, $10 bucks off. So cost was down to only $39.99 plus tax. That's $10 cheaper than the Morrel Yellow Jacket target.

BTW, they are still on sale at Cabela's.:wink:

Needless to say, I had 2 bows to broadhead tune.

First shot and wow, the arrow didn't penetrate very far. It has hard to remove. 

After a dozen arrows, removal was easier. 

After several dozen shots I was still not near the arrow wrap. And I was shooting the same center spot.

I'm still shooting the target after a couple months at the same spot and still not hitting the 4 inch vanes I have.

I now know this indeed is made my American Whitetail. The target does what they say. And for the price I'll continue to buy these BH targets.

To find out more on American Whitetail targets.

www .archerytargets.com/CompoundKing.aspx


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

We have a mom and pop opreration her that has an everyday price of $29.99 on the large size. Cabela's has such great deals! :wink:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I found the same results with these targets there simply the best!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

I have been useing a morrels carbon six shooter... seems to be a good target......


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

I like mine. I made an adjustment to it I took yellow paint and made the spots alittle bigger, the outside diamonds are very small to me. I asked this on the bowhunting site. Could you paint spots on the back and shoot it also?


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Mdl*

I don't think you want to shoot at the back of the MDL targets.

The front starts with the less dense foam and the layers get denser towards the back.


----------



## 1CRAZY1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I will have to try that one because I bought the cabelas 6 shooter and it was great until I started putting the broadheads in her. Once I started doing that the insides starting coming out everytime I pulled my broadhead out. Shot a buddies 4X4 and couldnt believe the difference so I bought one of those for now. Thanks for the info!


----------

